# Getting wasted in The Wirral



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2011)

pub suggestions pls


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wirral is quite a large area ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

yeh so recommend pubs for a pub crawl


----------



## big eejit (Aug 31, 2011)

I always like the Magazine in New Brighton if you're along that way. Bit of an old man's pub, but that's my sort of pub. And you can always hop on the ferry over to Liverpool if you can't find anywhere else!


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2011)

I believe there are several Bargain Boozes, as well as a lively heroin trade....

Never actually drank in a pub when I've been there.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 31, 2011)

Some half decent pubs in Heswall if you're in that direction (and you like ale)

Can't remember names mind.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2011)

which bit of the wirral?

VERY VERY large differnces between areas.

Hoylake is probably your best bet on the west side of the wirral (posher side) or Heswall if you are feeling posher still.. at a push west kirby but tbh its a bit shit

if you are on the other side you have  couple of choices.. if you want proper down to earth drinking and fighting then birkenhead is your choice. For good ales then stanleys cask is still the palce to go in new brighton\wallasey... think of it as a IRL urban.. lots of pretentius wankers and pretend anarchist types but overall a decent palce. the maagzine is a great pub too.

some decent boozers in wallasey village too

there are amny many others but if you can narrow down your loctaion a bit can advise better.

places to avoid ...

oyster catcher in leasowe. nice pub but if you are not local or with a local can be dicey. moreton.. its just a shit night out.

new ferry - again sound if you are local .. not so geat if you are not and wander into the wrong palce


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh so recommend pubs for a pub crawl



easier said than done tbh. its a bit like saying where should i go for a drink in london? if anyone suggests places that are miles from where you are staying then getting there\back can be a huge pain in the arse. i.e. yo are staying near heathrow but someone suggests going for drinks in Brixton.

the wirrals public transport network btw (which is falkey at the best of times) pretty much stops at about 11 so you wil be looking at a taxi to get back if you go any distance from whwre you are staying.

also the pubs vary massively from real ale type ones through to "did you spill my pint?" ones. knowing where abouts you will be would help greatly

if you have a southern accent btw and act a bit like a dick (which lets face it if you are looking for a pub crawl is a possibility) tehre are certainly areas I would avoid unless you want to spend the whole night having the piss ripped out of you with the added possibility of a bit of a ruck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2011)

i was under the impression that like so many of our northern towns it was a small drab little place


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i was under the impression that like so many of our northern towns it was a small drab little place



The Wirral is the whole peninsular between the Mersey and the Dee, it's quite a big place. Some parts are drab, some not so.... To be honest i'd go over the Mersey into Liverpool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh i think you're right


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2011)

it is about 70 square miles so as you can imagine would be handy to narrow area down a bit. Bits of it are shit. bits are nice. bits are posh.. bits are not. bits are full of twats.. bits are not.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i was under the impression that like so many of our northern towns it was a small drab little place


It's near enough a county it's so big, and you will find everything from premiership footballers to crack addicts, with quite a bit of countryside and variety of people inbetween.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The Wirral is the whole peninsular between the Mersey and the Dee, it's quite a big place. Some parts are drab, some not so.... To be honest i'd go over the Mersey into Liverpool.



its a cunt to get back though from Liverpool. unless you want to stop drinking early. Not so bad if you are staying near where the nightbus drops off  (basically birkenhead) but if you are staying anywhere else its a right bastard to get back from unless you want to cough up for a taxi


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2011)

OK some questions to help narrow your search down:

what sort of pubs do you like ?
whereabouts on the wiral are you staying?
do you like to end your evening with a fight?
what sort of music do you like?
do you get loud and lairy after a few pints?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2011)

no no it's all ok i won't go on the lash in the wirral, i'll take my chances with the scousers.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2011)

ok so where you going to go?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2011)

Pingu said:


> ok so where you going to go?


liverpool now


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2011)

yes but which part?

again you havea fucking huge variety of places and areas to choose from


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this online....http://www.beerintheevening.com/

It's a pub guide.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2011)

Pingu said:


> yes but which part?<snip>


Damn you Pingu, you've reminded me of when the drink & club entry were both so cheap that club crawls made a good night out for students in Liverpool!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 2, 2011)

when younger my fav nights out used to be to the flying Picket and then onto Fallangans Apple. some really good memories of those nights out.

these days Ilive on the river dee side of the wirral and getting back from Liverpool just isnt worth the hassle and cost


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2011)

Pingu said:


> <snip>these days Ilive on the river dee side of the wirral and getting back from Liverpool just isnt worth the hassle and cost


AFAIK it never was, not unless you got a taxi back through the tunnel before midnight (after midnight, rumour had it that nobody would accept the fare even if you'd got money on you and looked sober enough).


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 4, 2011)

Get the train to Chester darrrrling much more cultured here


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Get the train to Chester darrrrling much more cultured here


But that's such a slow train.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 4, 2011)

Greebo said:


> But that's such a slow train.


Not when you have cans  I'll admit it's a fucker coming home from the pool when you get to Hamilton Square and need a lash knowing you've still got a long way to go


----------

